# got tuned!!!



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

finally got a tune done by modern muscle great guys,great job cars sounds great!! #s were 367hp/369tq!!!cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice #'s for the Mods. you have...:cool What's next in the Mod. Dept?


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Just curious.... My car is pretty much stock... H pipe, OEM K&N... Would a tune be beneficial?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Joey R said:


> Just curious.... My car is pretty much stock... H pipe, OEM K&N... Would a tune be beneficial?


A dyno tune will improve the performance of even a stock vehicle. The tuner will evaluate and change if necessary the air/fuel ratios, timing curve, idle speed, shift points (automatic) and MAF parameters. With manual GTO's the skip shift can also be deleted. If you plan to add any engine Mods. in the near future do so before you get her tuned because future Mods. will require and new tune. Expect to pay anywhere from $200 to $400 +/- for a complete dyno tune. Basically a tune will synergize most all engine functions for maximum performance


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Alright buddy great numbers.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> A dyno tune will improve the performance of even a stock vehicle. The tuner will evaluate and change if necessary the air/fuel ratios, timing curve, idle speed, shift points (automatic) and MAF parameters. With manual GTO's the skip shift can also be deleted. If you plan to add any engine Mods. in the near future do so before you get her tuned because future Mods. will require and new tune. Expect to pay anywhere from $200 to $400 +/- for a complete dyno tune. Basically a tune will synergize most all engine functions for maximum performance


Thanks!!! Much appreciated:cheers


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice numbers!!! When I had mine tuned at TTP, the first run netted 281 rwhp. After the fourth and final run, I ended up with 343 rwhp. I had to adjust my driving since after the tune, my car felt more responsive and I found myself shirping the rears from a dead stop.:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys going to the track sunday i'll let u know how it goes!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Good tune and they're only going to get better:cheers plus have fun at the track! I'm going to be at work and get out in the evening so I can't make it, have some good runs


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

my best run was a 12.7!!! great time!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! :cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

:cheers Nice numbers buddy.


----------



## vindowviper7890 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great time!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks guys!!


----------

